# Casting sources?



## Forestgnome (Dec 23, 2012)

Is there someplace on this forum that has a comprehensive list of casting suppliers? I couldn't find anything. It would be nice if there was a sticky on this in this subforum.
Anybody make castings to build model machinery, such as belt-driven equipment from the 19th century?


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 23, 2012)

Where are you located?? try google search for local foundry suppliers in your area. I was surprised to find one less than an hour from my home. How large of a casting are you doing and what material, I assume iron?  Alloy Avenue is a great spot to find a listing of suppliers as well as pick up some tricks.


----------



## johan jorez (Dec 23, 2012)

here link to different suppliers 
http://modelenginenews.org/suppliers.html


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 23, 2012)

> Anybody make castings to build model machinery, such as belt-driven equipment from the 19th century?



In the usa PM research has aline of machine tool model kits. Metal lathe ,milling machine , shaper and drill press as well as woodworking tools enough to build a min  shop. 

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=6

Stuart models in the UK also offer a lathe ,shaper, mill, and drill press.
http://www.stuartmodels.com/inprod.cfm/section/casting

Tin


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 23, 2012)

For model machines driven by line shafting then Stuarts and PM Research do them

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=6

http://www.stuartmodels.com/inprod.cfm/section/casting

Antique Engines has a good list of suppliers

http://www.antiquengines.com/Davis_Model_Suppliers_List_.htm

J

EDIT Tin beat me to it


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Dec 23, 2012)

Martin model and patterns here in the PNW has castings for model engines and home shop equipment.  http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPengines.html

Dave


----------



## Forestgnome (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome links! Thanks.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 23, 2012)

To add to Dave's suggestion, the quality of the Martin Models are second to none!
Brad



Dave Sohlstrom said:


> Martin model and patterns here in the PNW has castings for model engines and home shop equipment.  http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPengines.html
> 
> Dave


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 23, 2012)

Ha  I missed the word "model" in his post, that just totally blew my answer LOL


----------

